# My Pocket Watches



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

as promised here is my pocket watches,except the lid has come off the best one.anybody know if it can be repaired it is 20 year gold plate.














































sorry about the crap pictures.

bowie


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

You have some nice pieces there Bowie, they seem very clean and in good condition

The middle one in the bottom row seems interesting, can you give a bit more info' please?

As to the repair, tricky and expensive, it's gold filled which means that if the hinge is resoldered, the gold surface (which is only microns ) will be spoilt. I have seen repairs attempted with soft solder but not very successfully

If it were to be silver soldered, which is what it really needs, then then it would have to be replated

I know one repairer in the Birmingham Jewellery Quarter (and he is the only one) who could do it but his waiting list is measured in years rather than months and he is expensive

Chris


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

a6cjn said:


> You have some nice pieces there Bowie, they seem very clean and in good condition
> 
> The middle one in the bottom row seems interesting, can you give a bit more info' please?
> 
> ...


Chris PM sent about the watch in the middle.

bowie


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry i can't help with the repair,but you have a very nice collection of pocket watches,

lovely clean crisp examples,nice chain to 

Thankyou for sharing them with us all.

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

sam. said:


> Sorry i can't help with the repair,but you have a very nice collection of pocket watches,
> 
> lovely clean crisp examples,nice chain to
> 
> ...


thanks Sam i have took the one to get repaired in sunderland will cost me Â£45.00 hope he does a good job will let you know when i get it back.

bowie


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice collection of pocket watches there Bowie. Do you wear all of them? or are they just for display?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

AlanJohn said:


> Very nice collection of pocket watches there Bowie. Do you wear all of them? or are they just for display?


Hello Alan looking at the outher topic in the forum i think i am going to invest in a waist coat,they look so good worn.

bowie


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hoping to see some nice pics of you in your waistcoat in the watch chains and fobs thread!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just had the hinge repaired on the one that had broken off.cost me Â£45.00.cant see the join.










bowie


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

45 quid to fix a broken hinge sounds like good money spent wisely. Looks like a really neat job!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice repair job. :thumbsup:


----------

